# Sub 16 # Ti bike for under $2000.00



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

Is it possible to achieve this? Late last year I bought a NEW 2004 51cm Litespeed Firenze on Ebay (from a LS dealer) for $1000.00 full Ultegra 9 sp. I sold the wheels and tires on Ebay and bought a set of new 2004 Reynolds Alta Comps(the same as the current Alta Pro's) 1520 g/set and put Tufo S33 tubular clinchers(335g ea) on them. This was a freebie since I got as much for the junk Shimano wheels as I paid for the Reynolds. This is where I am currently.

LS Firenze - $1000.00
Reynolds wheels /Tufo tires 0.00
Fizik Arione Ti saddle 90.00
Shimano SPD pedals 60.00
2- Carbon cages 30.00
Total $1180.00

The current bike weigh's about 17.5 pounds. Is it possible to lose 1.5 # for $800.00?
I would like to keep the wheels but I know I can save some weight on the tires. The handlebars ITM Super 330 weigh 355 g so I can lose some there. I also have a 2005 Motobecane Superlight 10 sp Ultegra w/ FSA slk carbon cranks and AC 350 wheelset that I can swap parts from if I need to.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I am amazed at the ride as it is currently but would like it to be a little lighter. I am 5'-7" 140# old fart(52 yrs old) ex racer trying to get back into it.

Thanks, and sorry for the long post.

JB


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Not Ti, but under 16 lb. and well under $2k*

It's not Ti, but it is well under $2,000:

Huffy Sea Star

Shipping weight is listed as 19 lb., but when you subtract the weight of the shipping box (and remove the training wheels) it should be well under 16 lb.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Look @ my site for differnt builds: www.light-bikes.com

That should help. My Alumi LS was under 15lbs!
http://light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=852


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

sokyroadie said:


> Is it possible to achieve this? Late last year I bought a NEW 2004 51cm Litespeed Firenze on Ebay (from a LS dealer) for $1000.00 full Ultegra 9 sp. I sold the wheels and tires on Ebay and bought a set of new 2004 Reynolds Alta Comps(the same as the current Alta Pro's) 1520 g/set and put Tufo S33 tubular clinchers(335g ea) on them. This was a freebie since I got as much for the junk Shimano wheels as I paid for the Reynolds. This is where I am currently.
> 
> LS Firenze - $1000.00
> Reynolds wheels /Tufo tires 0.00
> ...


plenty of bars out there in the low 200g neighborhood. so save 100g there
sell the hoops and find some older 303s with AC hubs save 500g (and save 400g going from those lead weight tufo's to some Veloflex tubies) Since you're getting back into it you might not know the name, Veloflex is the old vittoria hand made tubies. Same factory in Italy vs vittoria now in asia.)
save about 50g going to TA chainrings...
save 50g going to Dura Ace 9 cassette from Ultegra (presuming 12-25)

thats a good start in the right direction... for more weight info
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

dfleck said:


> plenty of bars out there in the low 200g neighborhood. so save 100g there
> sell the hoops and find some older 303s with AC hubs save 500g (and save 400g going from those lead weight tufo's to some Veloflex tubies) Since you're getting back into it you might not know the name, Veloflex is the old vittoria hand made tubies. Same factory in Italy vs vittoria now in asia.)
> save about 50g going to TA chainrings...
> save 50g going to Dura Ace 9 cassette from Ultegra (presuming 12-25)
> ...


680g for $800 might be difficult, but it's achievable through ebay etc.
I definitely second these first suggestions, esp. the Veloflex (even if the OP doesn't ride tubulars), but I'm not sure on second-hand AC wheels. He might spend $400 on new ones after his hubs fall apart. 

If the OP is really wanting to do this, we need a full build list of what's on the bike now.


----------



## ZenNMotion (May 28, 2004)

Mark McM said:


> It's not Ti, but it is well under $2,000:
> 
> Huffy Sea Star
> 
> Shipping weight is listed as 19 lb., but when you subtract the weight of the shipping box (and remove the training wheels) it should be well under 16 lb.


I wouldnt pull the trig on that one, those massive tubes and short wheel base are are gonna ride too harsh for anything but smooth surface crits only.


----------

